# storing 5200 after using



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thats what I do, clean up the tip, screw the cap back on or use painters tape for a caulk gun tube, put it in a ziplock and toss it in the freezer. Lasts pretty much forever.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

gets stiff , lasts forever........


dont forget to clean the tip.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That's what she said.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I keep mine in my very cold beer fridge, lasts forever and comes to room temp very quickly when needed.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How long do I wait after removing from freezer? 30min? My steaks take a few hours to defrost


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I run mine under hot water, just after removing the cartridge from the freezer until the outside of the tube isn't cold anymore then just allow it to sit for 15 minutes or so at room temperature. If the 5200 tube feels ice cold after sitting - then it's back under hot water again to complete the defrost cycle... 

I've had success with both standard and quick cure 5200 this way...


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Rather than the freezer I keep mine in the refrigerator capped and in a ziplock and it's lasted years. Never an issue.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Same as CaptainRob never an issue with reusing after refrigerated!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep it in the package it comes in then put it in the freezer. Can't remember if I cleaned the tip, probably not
I just lay it in the sun for a few and it comes out. I also buy the cheap imitation by Attwood at Walmart $10. Its the same


----------

